# sativa is a female!!!



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 6, 2014)

I put the sativa in the 12/12 hour and over one night like 15 of these popped up!!! 

View attachment Draw 8_6_2014 5_03 PM.jpg


View attachment Draw 8_6_2014 5_02 PM.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2014)

:clap::woohoo::clap:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2014)

WOOHOO!!!! Green mojo for the baby girl.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 6, 2014)

hhuuuummm didnt i say i thought it was female.....congrats on the girl!! nice pretty purple stem u know the strain?


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 6, 2014)

Umm I actually got the seed out of a QP it was the only seed in there and it was called exclusive but I honestly dont know if that's right


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2014)

Watch it closely to make sure that it does not hermy.  Bag seed from dank is always always a result of selfing and the hermy gene is now a dominant gene.  You can lose up to about 75% of bud weight in seeds if it self pollinates.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah ill check later on


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 8, 2014)

I checked and saw no male signs yet so hopefully she's not a herm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2014)

I wouldn't really expect you to be seeing nanners yet.  But you will have to check it regularly the entire life of the plant.  Nanners can show up anytime--the reason that I never ever grow bagseed.  In addition, they can hide deep inside buds and/or be quite hidden.  It is simply too easy for a plant to hermy (and it can happen at any time) and you can lose up to 75% of bud weight to seeds.  This is very heartbreaking after you have poured 4 months of time, effort, money, and love into your plants to end up with useless seeds and a bunch of sub-par bud.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah I understand that now but idk if its different from person to person but I think my plant is doing wonderful for first time grow


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 10, 2014)

I have grown lots and lots of plant from seeds I have gotten out of good bud never had a hermi so idk just depends on your luck I guess ive been really lucky evidently!!


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah I talked to someone else and they said that he's never gotten a hermi from it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2014)

Are you going to take any clones?  Even if you do not plan on continuing to grow past the summer, it might be a skill you want to try and hone.  And I am sure that there will some little branches near the ground that you want to trim.

Kindbud, you have probably been lucky.  I quit using bagseed sometime back around 2006 or so when I had a bagseed hermy and ruin an entire crop.  When it takes 4-5 months to do something, I am not going to scrimp on good basics from the get-go.  To me it is kind of like not just going out and digging up dirt out of your yard and throwing a seed in it.  Quality genetics cost very little when you look at the big picture.  A seed that cost $5-15 dollars will produce ounces of bud.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 11, 2014)

I know someone that could probably take clones but im not experienced enough I dont want to mess up


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 11, 2014)

u only learn from trying it u will not mess it up and is good for the plant to remove small under growth to encourage more growth up top to th main colas


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 12, 2014)

I knew that its good


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 12, 2014)

But yeah maybe I will try it


----------

